# PDF Drucker



## spooki01 (29 Mai 2009)

Ich suche schon eine ganze weile bei Google und hier im Forum nach einer möglichkeit ein diagram (oder Bildschirmfoto) als pdf datei auf einem netzwerk rechner zu ertsellen. Ich hab ein MP277 Touch und möchte eigentlich nur ein kurvendiagramm als pdf auf einem pc haben. Auf dem PC ist der pdfcreator installiert in der server variante. 
Kann mir wer helfen??

Im vorraus schonmal vielen dank

Marcus


----------



## Verpolt (29 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

Hast Du ein Foto der Kurve? dann

Bildschirmfoto drucken-->Drucker= PDFcreator

Ansonsten ist da Arbeit unter Wincc nötig (scripte, excel...)


----------



## spooki01 (29 Mai 2009)

mhh ich nutze wincc flexible 
also gibt es keine möglichkeit über ein "normales Drucken"
Mir reicht ja ein bildschirmfoto allerrdings soll das von allein ausdrucken oder kann man das bildschirm foto per bilddatei auf den pc ablegen vom panel aus??


----------



## Verpolt (29 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

Wenn du an eine Taste die Funktion

Drucke "Bild" legst, kann ein angeschlossener Drucker seine Arbeit verrichten


----------



## spooki01 (29 Mai 2009)

genau das hab ich ja gemacht allerdings soll der "angeschlossene Drucker" kein drucker sein sondern über netzwerk ein pdfcreator sein der auf einem PC installiert und freigegeben ist


----------



## Verpolt (29 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

*Hinweis* 
Bei der Verwendung von Windows-CE-basierten Bediengeräten muss ein Netzwerkdrucker über den Druckernamen adressierbar sein. D.h. der Drucker muss über einen DNS-Server in das Netzwerk eingebunden sein. Die Adressierung eines Netzwerkdruckers über die IP-Adresse ist bei Windows-CE-basierten Bediengeräten nicht möglich.

F1-WinCC-Drucker


----------



## Blackeagle2000 (29 Mai 2009)

http://de.pdf24.org/
sollte damit funktionieren.
installieren, datei ganz normal drucken und als drucker "pdf24" auswählt.
datei speicher unter...
fertig
schlimmsten falls kannst es auch online erstellen lassen, falls du keine adminrechte zum installen hast

hat den vorteil dass es einen drucker simuliert und somit mit jedem programm funkt (step7, autocad...)

mfg


----------



## SUZI (23 Mai 2012)

Ist der PDf-Drucker auch für Windows Embedded Standard auf Microbox (ohne HD) geeignet?
Gruß
Suzi


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 Mai 2012)

Der PdfCreator verrichtet auf einem Microbox IPC427C seinen Dienst. Auch mit CF-Card und Schreibschutz auf dem Laufwerk. Die Dateinamen kann man automatisch u.a. mit dem Datum generieren lassen.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## metro (23 Mai 2012)

Für die Comfort Panels gibts übrigens seit neustem auch einen PDF oder HTML-Drucker-Treiber. Wird über ProSave aufs Panel geschoben, die Datei lässt sich dann auf dem Panel oder gleich im Netzwerk ablegen.

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/11376409


----------



## SUZI (24 Mai 2012)

Hallo Onkel Dagobert,
hast recht, pdfcreator ist immer noch die beste Lösung:
- automatische Namensgebung 
- Vorgabe des Speicherplatzes....

Einmal eingestellt und es passt.

Bin mir nur noch nicht sicher ob der mit Windows Embedded läuft.
Gruß Suzi


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 Mai 2012)

Hallo Suzi,



SUZI schrieb:


> ..Bin mir nur noch nicht sicher ob der mit Windows Embedded läuft...


Bei mir läuft es unter WinXP embedded.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## SUZI (25 Mai 2012)

Hallo Onkel,

danke


----------



## DieBoese0815 (16 September 2015)

*WinCE wird nicht unterstützt*



Blackeagle2000 schrieb:


> PDF Creator & Converter kostenlos - PDF erstellen - PDF24
> sollte damit funktionieren.
> installieren, datei ganz normal drucken und als drucker "pdf24" auswählt.
> datei speicher unter...



Soweit die Theorie - auf der FAQ-Seite steht aber eindeutig dass Windows CE nicht unterstützt wird. Somit also ein Satz mit X - das war wohl nix... 
Hat sonst noch jemand eine Idee zum Thema PDF-Druck auf Panels (nicht Siemens)? Ich suche eine Möglichkeit einen Report als PDF auf dem Panel zu drucken und auf eine gesteckte SD-Karte zu speichern.


----------



## DieBoese0815 (16 September 2015)

...oder gibt es etwas ähnliches wie einen PDF Drcker, also XPS oder HTML?


----------

